# Has anyone had labs this high?



## laneygreen (Feb 15, 2017)

Has anyone had labs similar to this and have had success with methimazole?

Thyroglobulin Antibody is 413.0 range is 0.0-4.0

T4 is 1.88 range is 0.71-1.85

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody is 1819.0 range is 0.0-9.0

TSH is <0.015 range is 0.49-4.67

Red Blood Count is 5.29 range is 3.80-5.20

TSI is 249 range is <=122

T3 free is 5.39 range is 2.18-3.98

I start my methimazole tonight. 5mg.


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, I had higher labs and had some success on methimazole. I've been off methimazole since last May, although I will be starting a very small dose again since while my current labs are technically normal, they're getting toward the high end and I'm feeling a teensy bit hyper. But since methimazole has worked for me before, I expect it will work again. If for some reason it doesn't, I will consider TT.

But I think part of the answer to your question depends on what you mean by success. If you mean will methimazole cure it? No. Can it be managed with methimazole? Yes, for some people.

I'm no expert, but your actual hormone levels, T4 (is that a Free T4?) and FT3 aren't outrageously high, and your methimazole dose reflects that, so you may have some success fairly quickly. Just watch that your levels don't get too low for you, and that they don't try to increase your TSH by increasing methimazole. You could become hypo. They should be dosing by your actual hormone levels, not TSH. Your TSH could remain low for a looong time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

laneygreen said:


> Has anyone had labs similar to this and have had success with methimazole?
> 
> Thyroglobulin Antibody is 413.0 range is 0.0-4.0
> 
> ...


Have they offered you propranolol which is a beta blocker to assist in lowering your FT-3? It will also help with rapid heart rate and palpitations.

Did you have or will you have an ultrasound of your thyroid?

My TSI was 350 when I was a week away from my thyroid being removed - TPO antibodies over 2000. My FT-4 and FT-3 were both in hypo range. I never had thyroglobulin antibodies run which is alarming to me today - my thyroid was filled with nodules.


----------



## laneygreen (Feb 15, 2017)

I had my ultrasound done and will get those results along with new lab results on the 30th. Im hoping my levels will be lower.

I take metoprolol 25mg-twice daily to keep my heart rate down.


----------

